# Tried everything I know...Still can't able to FORMAT pen drive



## bajaj151 (Mar 18, 2014)

I am using Sandisk 32GB Cruzer Blade.
Can't able to format pen drive, getting write protected error (There is no switch of write protection on pen drive)

1) Kaspersky detecting Trojan but can't able to delete it.
2) Malware bytes not detecting any threat.
3) Changing driver letter method not working
4) Registry write protection (Hexadecimal 0) method not working.
5) G.Policy editor method not working.
6) Command prompt format command not working


What should I do to DELETE the threat detected and FORMAT the pen drive?


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2014)

Goto disk management, and see whether the pen drive appears in its full capacity.


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, it's in full capacity.


----------



## rickenjus (Mar 18, 2014)

have you tried force formatting in disk management. 

Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Computer Management -> disk Management


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 18, 2014)

try in ubuntu.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 18, 2014)

^this !! or for that matter, in any linux OS..  ( Puppy Linux Community Home - Getting Started )

One of pendrives became useless after this "write protection" bug..Formatted it in linux.. works fine now..


----------



## Vyom (Mar 18, 2014)

You can try try Linux Live disk (like ubuntu) or in Windows Safe mode (by pressing F8 before it starts booting).
It is obviously some malware that is accessing your pen drive, not allowing it to get unmounted so that you can format it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2014)

try formatting it using Rufus tools


----------



## Flash (Mar 18, 2014)

Then, delete the partitions if any and format the pen drive as a whole in disk management itself.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 18, 2014)

There's an HP utility which may work for your pen drive


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2014)

Sadly, nothing will work.

I too have a pen drive lying with same condition. Tried everything available on internet.

Just get it replaced if warranty is left.


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 19, 2014)

^^ Ya..no solution working


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2014)

Try HDDGURU: HDD Capacity Restore Tool


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 19, 2014)

^^ Not working..


----------

